# two periods in one month after IUI - normal?!



## nicnaks (Apr 2, 2013)

hi all

we had our fifth IUI in June and unfortunately was a BFN and considering moving on to IVF but have been a bit out of kilter since. Had by my first period just a few days after we got out negative pregnancy test around the time I normally would but it only lasted for 2 days which is very odd for me. 

Then almost exactly two weeks later I started spotting and now am bleeding as per a normal period - sorry TMI!! but 6 days later and I am still bleeding.  

Has anyone else had this? Not sure if this is just a side effect of the IUI or whether I should be more worried and going to see a doctor? 

Any help much appreciated  

thanks xxx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi nic,

sorry it didn't work out for you  I would go see your doc because tbh it sounds like you may have had a very early mc  I hope everything works out for you and that the bleeding stops soon........

take care and stay strong xxxx


----------



## nicnaks (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks so much for your reply - been off here a while, trying not to think too much about the possibility of moving on to IVF.

I did wonder about an early miscarriage but then I got a BFN on the preg test - do you think that is still a possibility. Haven't mentioned it my doc yet...be interesting to see when my next period starts. I have always been as regular as clockwork - even going through IUI - so really got me thinking somethign was wrong

xx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah tbh the human body is a strange thing, maybe your hormone levels were so low it wouldn't register on a pg test........I just find it odd that first bleed so small and then as you say you are very regular. I don't suppose theres anything that anyone can do about it anyway but for your piece of mind it would be nice.

I don't blame you for staying away and taking a break this whole fertility thing SUCKS......

take care and good luck with whatever you go for next xxxx


----------

